# getting out of dodge



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

I have always had a problem with the bugout theory. It's the getting there that alway bothered me. In most cases you'd be at work or doing something and the traffic or roadblocks. Any interesting ideas for a family to get out of dodge?


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess Id ask whats the particular situation your worried about. For me I believe people will initially hunker down in their own homes trying to weather the storm and hope. Its the 3-5 days I think past that time that It would become impossible to leave the inner cities I dont live in one but could imagine it. I dont see the outer cities or rural areas ever becoming impassable with a 4x4 and a decent map to provide alternate routes but I can see some canalization efforts by early looters to ambush people getting out early.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I will probably be near impossible to get out of a big city in a car/truck. A motorcycle, bicycle or walking is a different matter. My choice would probably be the bicycle. You can carry about as much as you can on foot, stealthy, no need for gas and you can do 50 - 100 miles in a day. A mountain bike will go anywhere a 4x4 will.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

well if your in a city and you cant find a way out perhaps a sewer system? not the cleanest but it will get the job done. My area is nothing but woods so id just hop out the back door and away I go


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I am 100% uncomfortable with my current situation, living in a small apartment, in a very densely populated area, in a huge metropolitan area. It's only until next summer though, when my husband gets out of the Navy. Our bug out plans were to use bikes if we couldn't get out in a car (I doubt we could), but somebody broke into my apartments terrace and stole my husbands bike late Friday night. Me and the dog were sleeping at the time, never heard a sound. My outside light didn't deter them, nor did the kitchen light I leave on every night. Talk about unsettling! There's one reason why I own guns... But I cannot wait until we're back to living in a rural area, with family close by. If something happens before then, we'll be in so much trouble.


----------



## Prep4Worst (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow, that is scary. My dogs alert to any movement around our home. 

I just returned from a bike ride with my twins. They 5 and we rode about 3 miles with no supplies. It took about an hour and they are exhausted. So forgive me for finding humor in the idea anyone will get far in Bug Out Scenario via bicycle. I am an avid cyclist with years of experience. You can haul some items for short distances, but I seriously doubt cycling as a means to move any distance in any SHTF situation. You'd be better off moving between points of cover scouting for looters and villeins.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've actually been studying ways people could make a go of it in an urban setting. Urbanites fleeing the cities will only compound the issues and problems of a major disaster. If urbanites had more to go on then they'd be less inclined to get out of dodge. 

I believe there is a way urbanites could organize for their safety and common good. Yet waiting for a disaster to occur to do so would probably amount to being too little too late. Meeting the needs of food water shelter and security can be accomplished in an urban setting and does not require moving to a rural location. 

If one is determined to get of dodge they should have at a minimum three methods that also include a plan B and plan C and several carefully selected routes. Having one or more simple and inexpensive resupply caches at points along these routes way would also be helpful. A gallon of water and two energy bars is relatively inexpensive cache. 

In this situation I prefer inexpensive because if it's along a route not used it will be left behind and if it is discovered and removed it can be easily replaced at little cost and cached in a different spot along the route. 

There is quite a bit of theory on the GOOD thing, some of the information is pretty decent some really bad most falls somewhere in between the two. I got out of dodge back in 1990. Which in all probability was the best time I could have made that move. Do it before well before the SHTF, is my best advice. It's free.


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

That's actually a bright idea Seneca, I've vaguely heard of people caching along routes but I never gave it much thought.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I wouldn't want to have to rely on staying in for any amount of time, these darn apartments have a huge sliding glass door, so one whole wall of my living room is glass. And the windows in the other rooms are double wide and low to the ground. Yay for me lol I think if we'd have to get out quick, we'd only use bicycles if we absolutely had to, and only until we could transition to a vehicle (going south of me gets you to rural areas within 40 or so miles). The most heavily trafficked and commonly used roadways go north and west, so south is the only direction I would consider.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Avengers, have you thought of going East? An inflatable dingy could take you along the coast or the water-way (forget what it's called) that goes all the way South. Moving in the dead of night, fairly silently. I guess in a situation like that, I wouldn't be averse to stealing a boat. 
I like the bicycle escape also. You may not be able to carry much besides a BOB, but you'll go faster. Check out routes out of Dodge by car and clock the miles. Check out hide outs along the way. I also like the caches along the way, via bike. A milk jug of water and power bars wouldn't be too hard to hide. 

I'm very fortunate to live in a rural small town. My BOL is only 5 miles from my house. I could make it easily in a couple hours of darkness. This is also a conservative town, so any SHTF scenario would probably be looked on with scepticism, which gives me more time to get to the BOL.

That's scary about the bike being taken. Bad dog, for not sounding the alarm. But my alarm dog wouldn't have heard either. He sleeps in my bedroom and is a heavy sleeper. Getting old. Try some hidden alarms on your bikes. You can get a little alarm system very cheap. It's simple when one piece is moved from the other a very loud and shrill siren squeels. Runs on double a battery or something small like that. My brother uses it on his back door on the West side of Fort Worth. Very effective. Most WalMarts carry them.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, my husband's been out of state for a funeral, so my dog was in my bedroom with me. I would definitely consider boating south a bit, and then going inland once I was in a remote area. The only thing I'd have on my mind is to get to my family in Kansas, I'd be willing to go with only my BOB for sure. They are in a fairly rural area, and my grandpa owns a 35 acre farm, with a fruit orchard and 7 different well stocked fishing ponds, about 25 minutes from my parents place. It's very remote, rugged dirt roads to get to it, set off the road quite a bit, with tons of trees for cover. You can't see a thing from the road. Ahh, sounds like heaven right now!


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

AvengersAssembled said:


> I am 100% uncomfortable with my current situation, living in a small apartment, in a very densely populated area, in a huge metropolitan area. It's only until next summer though, when my husband gets out of the Navy. Our bug out plans were to use bikes if we couldn't get out in a car (I doubt we could), but somebody broke into my apartments terrace and stole my husbands bike late Friday night. Me and the dog were sleeping at the time, never heard a sound. My outside light didn't deter them, nor did the kitchen light I leave on every night. Talk about unsettling! There's one reason why I own guns... But I cannot wait until we're back to living in a rural area, with family close by. If something happens before then, we'll be in so much trouble.


Make a note to get a new dog..


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Bugging out is one of the least expense preps there is. By that I mean making plans - plans are generally free. In my case I spent a little gas money on them. I go to my BOL at least 15x a year. I almost always try a new route to see what the roads are like, where I might encounter trouble or get or see help. For example two routes I've found take me by places that sell horses! WOW is that an opportunity if ever, and of course I've stopped and met the proprietors and gotten to know them too. Guess what - that didn't cost a dime.

I have figured out how to hike there never using a road and crossing as few as possible, I've fugured out the best bike paths and there is really one one relatively large city to work around - and its not that hard to work around it. It seems to me the best thing I could do is travel at night, actually about 3 AM to 6 AM which is a real short travel window but during those hours the worst elements wear out and sleep so it to me is the safest time. I look at things on my current drives like where I might camp out if I were on bike, foot is quite different, and horses similar to the bikes. If it was a SHTF and my vehicle was fine I'll make it in 6 hrs and never enter a town or city.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This is something I have given a lot of thought to and still do not have the slightest idea on a solution. I travel so much for business, it is highly likely that I would be out of town if/when something happens. Just given where I live and the places I go for work, I am never more than 1500 miles from home. But that is still about 3 months on foot in the best of times. It also does not help that I not going to the same places every week.

My initial thought is to get a couple small Ham radios and have Mrs Inor direct me around the hot spots until I get too close for the radios to work. But then I will be close enough that I know the area well and can hopefully avoid problem areas.

It does present a problem so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Do you visit a lot of the same areas? 

Also I'd evaluate solid spots a circles out from Mrs. Inor. Meaning a 200-400-600 mile out safe haven in as many different directions as needed. These would be spots you could count on - on the way home. Maybe even good enough a spot to leave a prep or two behind. 

I'm not a HAM user, but it intrigues me.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

What kind of radio will give you 1500 mile range without repeaters? Do you both know code? The keyed code will travel further because it uses the full power (no modulation) of the radio but 1500 miles? I think not.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Seeing this gets to me. 30 years ago I got out of dodge. The problem now is that dodge is slowly coming out to meet me. Even have a Lowes and a super Wally world.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Do you visit a lot of the same areas?
> 
> Also I'd evaluate solid spots a circles out from Mrs. Inor. Meaning a 200-400-600 mile out safe haven in as many different directions as needed. These would be spots you could count on - on the way home. Maybe even good enough a spot to leave a prep or two behind.
> 
> I'm not a HAM user, but it intrigues me.


The trouble with my travel is that I am not in the same place over and over. I may be in California one week and North Carolina the next and somewhere else after that. I refuse engagements outside of the U.S. and Canada, but otherwise I could be in any city in North America on any given week. As far as having dump spots on the way home, that would not work either (in most cases) because I usually fly wherever I am going - unless it is less than an 8 hour drive. I do have several friends in other cities that I could rely on in a really desperate situation, but I really hate to do that. - Too much like being a beggar.

As I have said in other posts, I do not know much about the whole HAM thing, but I think is going to have to be our next educational effort.

I obviously do carry enough preps with me to keep me going for about 3 days. This may be one of those situations where there is not a good solution and I just need to trust in God?


----------



## pfwag (Aug 12, 2013)

SHTF or TEOTWAWKI.

OK, bug out.

And then what?

And if TEOTWAWKI involves EMP and you happen to have one of the very few vehicles still operating, how many hours or miles do you think you have before the have-nots want it and will try to take it?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Prep4Worst said:


> Wow, that is scary. My dogs alert to any movement around our home.
> 
> I just returned from a bike ride with my twins. They 5 and we rode about 3 miles with no supplies. It took about an hour and they are exhausted. So forgive me for finding humor in the idea anyone will get far in Bug Out Scenario via bicycle. I am an avid cyclist with years of experience. You can haul some items for short distances, but I seriously doubt cycling as a means to move any distance in any SHTF situation. You'd be better off moving between points of cover scouting for looters and villeins.


I would have to disagree. Realistically, no, you're not going to do 100 miles a day loaded with gear. Lance Armstrong maybe, but not the rest of us. I would be happy with ten or fifteen and would consider 20 to 25 a major accomplishment. But bicycles are a viable option. And not only for "Bugging Out", but for scavenging, security patrols etc. Faster than walking/running, quieter than a vehicle, easy to work on with basic tools and no need for fuel. See the thread I posted in July; http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/strictly-bug-out-vehicles/4702-bicycles-buggin-out-back-up.html

They're extremely viable. As you'll see in my post, the military forces around the world have used them for well over a hundred years.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Speed on minute one will be of the essence. Most will still find friendly helping hands very early into a scenario. That will evaporate by day two or three when folks start hunkering down. Travel will be deadly after that as hunters and the hunted begin their deadly ritual.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

to quote a survival school "Go ugly early"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are in a City you must watch for the warning signs and get out early.
Have places you can go if need be family friends ect.
Once it starts you may have no option but to lock down and guard the door until a better time to get going.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> Seeing this gets to me. 30 years ago I got out of dodge. The problem now is that dodge is slowly coming out to meet me. Even have a Lowes and a super Wally world.


Isn't that the truth...I live several miles outside a sleepy little town that went from 3000 souls to over 15,000 in a scant 20 years.


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

Seneca, I have a question about your three methods and three plans comment. Are three methods; motor vehicle, bikes, and on foot? Could three plans for motor vehicle be; Plan A, use own vehicle. Plan B, appropriate a Ford F350 pick up truck. Plan C, appropriate an even larger truck.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When I first moved here I got several different maps of the area, topo, road and county platt maps. Sat down to look at what routes were viable by car and by foot. Any rivers close and bridges. I looked at possible routes to my place and the towns that are close by and what kind of populations were there.

I checked out local flood plains, fault lines, slide areas, volcanoes and past history of disasters. I am relatively safe from population centers, floods, fault lines, slide areas and volcanoes - with a possible exception of being on the outskirts of a major eruption of Yellowstone. I prepared for ash fall and minor quakes. the structures are all tied down and the book cases are anchored to the walls, etc. so I am concentrating on produce and meat. I have several med kits - fairly complete, the pantry is full and stores are in place. I do have a couple of neighbors that could be a nuisance but no more.

Evacuation is a last resort for me as I am living in my main BOL but I do have a secondary BOL too. (300 miles away)


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

AvengersAssembled said:


> I am 100% uncomfortable with my current situation, living in a small apartment, in a very densely populated area, in a huge metropolitan area. It's only until next summer though, when my husband gets out of the Navy. Our bug out plans were to use bikes if we couldn't get out in a car (I doubt we could), but somebody broke into my apartments terrace and stole my husbands bike late Friday night. Me and the dog were sleeping at the time, never heard a sound. My outside light didn't deter them, nor did the kitchen light I leave on every night. Talk about unsettling! There's one reason why I own guns... But I cannot wait until we're back to living in a rural area, with family close by. If something happens before then, we'll be in so much trouble.


I'm with you, my neighbors are all pretty well off yuppies living in a posh neighborhood with their heads way far _far_ up their asses. They will be desperate within a week at best. Not to mention good targets for looters. I have a group in the area and I'm getting out of here when the time comes and keep all my gear at the ready in a station across the studio in the lower level.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

SecTec21 said:


> Seneca, I have a question about your three methods and three plans comment. Are three methods; motor vehicle, bikes, and on foot? Could three plans for motor vehicle be; Plan A, use own vehicle. Plan B, appropriate a Ford F350 pick up truck. Plan C, appropriate an even larger truck.


Motor vehicle bike and foot was pretty much what I was angling for. There are many ways to evacuate and everybody's situation is different.

The first method I'd consider is the easiest method which for most is probably a vehicle, the second method is say a bicycle and the third is on foot. Lets say all vehicle routes are blocked, and it's a no go to evacuate with a vehicle.

Does one have a bicycle that can be set up to evacuate with and a plan of how to evacuate on bicycle. Say the Bicycle is a no go. Now one is evacuating on foot. Same applies is one set up and prepared to evacuate on foot.

Same with routes, start with the best route, the second best and least favorable. Add to that, the possibility that the best routes for a vehicle may not be the best routes to take with a bicycle or on foot and you start to get a picture of what my plan would look like for getting out of dodge.


----------



## cxt1890 (Aug 31, 2013)

I do this I will depend on the family size.. Just make sure the BOBs are easy to carry ...some good ones on survivorsworld.com


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

cxt1890 said:


> I do this I will depend on the family size.. Just make sure the BOBs are easy to carry ...some good ones on survivorsworld.com


Do you own survivorsworld.com? Just curious. Almost every post has the link.


----------

